

Why Office 365 and Office 2013 may not be right for you - SlipperySlope
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2027635/why-office-365-and-office-2013-may-not-be-right-for-you.html

======
SlipperySlope
Especially ...

"Unlike Office 2010, Office 2013 does not work with Windows XP or Windows
Vista. Yet the latest data from NetApplications shows that roughly 45 percent
of all Internet users still rock those two aging operating systems."

and ...

"As with local installations of Office 2013, Office on Demand plays nice only
with PCs running Windows 7 or 8."

